# Another brick falls on the Spanish property market



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

! Murcia Today - Catalan And Canary Islands Both Propose Enforced Property Rental Schemes


You know what's going to happen right?

No?

Well...imagine all these beautiful brand new homes given to low social unemployed people who pay little or no rent...the rental market will be hit harder, lower yields which will mean no investors will look anymore at buying if they just started thinking to do so.


----------

